# A Plug for the Second Reformation - Dutch Writers



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 13, 2004)

I have just finished Gisbertus Voetius' work &quot;Spiritual Desertion.&quot; It was most excellent. it is the first part of a two part work on Spiritual Desertion. Joel Beeke and the board for the Dutch Translation society are reprinting Dutch works in paperback form for about $10 a book. So far two are in print - the one above and &quot;The Practice of True godliness&quot; by William Teellinck (which I am also reading and is also most excellent).

I would heartily recommend these books for those who are feeling spiritually deserted, and those who want to walk more godly in Christ. 

This series is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Reena Wilms (Jun 13, 2004)

Dear Math, i would advise you that besides your Greek and Hebrew (which you probely know, because of your theological study) to learn Dutch. There are alot of great books from William Teellinck , Voetius, Comrie, Brakel, Smytegelt and many more of the Nadere Reformatie which are not transelated in Dutch yet , but which are really worthy to read!

Ralph


----------



## Reena Wilms (Jun 13, 2004)

Iam sorry i made i mistake i wrote :

.....many more of the Nadere Reformatie which are not transelated in &quot;Dutch&quot; yet.


But it has to be .......many more of the Nadere Reformatie which are not transelated in &quot; English&quot; yet


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 13, 2004)

Ralph, believe me, I wish I had the time to learn many languages. Time won't allow it right now. I have my hands full desiring to translate Old Enlgish text into modern English. There is so much to do right there!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 13, 2004)

Only $10.00!!! I had to pay $15.00 for my Voetius book (-it is a good book though)...and the Teellinck translation is going for around $18.00 which has hindered me from the impulse buy.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 13, 2004)

Ooo... Dutch Puritans are good reading. When were these two reprinted? I'll have to add them to the list.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 14, 2004)

The copyright date on the Voetius/Hoornbeeck book is 2003. I don't know about the Teellinck book. 
I've marked up my copy all throughout -it was a book in due season for me.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 14, 2004)

At Reformation Heritage Books Teellinck was $11 and Voetius' was $9.

I have been buying books from them as of late.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2006)

to the above recommendations. Most excellent!


----------

